# Male Pollen



## mactight (Jul 22, 2007)

I have a question.I clipped 8 steams off a male that I got put them into water put a clean mirior under it to catch the pollen that falls.It has been 2 weeks and 4 days now.Acouple of the male pods have fallen off.But thats it.Will I know when the sacks open up?What does the pollen look like?Color?etc. and I will be storing it in a black film container with a little flower or rice and then put into the firg. Hope that there might be acouple pics of some pods open???  Thanks for all the help out there:woohoo:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 23, 2007)

The pollen is yellow and it's like dust. Take a credit card and scrape gently at the mirror and see if you get a line of yellow dust.


----------



## mactight (Jul 23, 2007)

I just did that nothing yellow YET!! just some regular dust so about how long does it take for these to open?


----------



## paul1976boro (Jul 23, 2007)

mactight said:
			
		

> I just did that nothing yellow YET!! just some regular dust so about how long does it take for these to open?


 
When i had my first grow on, i found that with a little breeze this brought about the pods opening. I think its probably something to do with wind dispersal and the plant takes the oppurtunity to disperse the pollen. Just an idea- some of the more experienced growers will be able to be more accurate!


----------



## mactight (Jul 23, 2007)

any one?????


----------



## kindbudcocky (Jul 23, 2007)

I just cut my lil male indica about 3-4weeks before its time and I have been picking pollen sacs for about 1 month now.Then I put them on White Carboard and let them open here's some pics bud hope they help.
Peace


----------



## Growdude (Jul 23, 2007)

mactight said:
			
		

> I have a question.I clipped 8 steams off a male that I got put them into water put a clean mirior under it to catch the pollen that falls.It has been 2 weeks and 4 days now.Acouple of the male pods have fallen off.But thats it.Will I know when the sacks open up?What does the pollen look like?Color?etc. and I will be storing it in a black film container with a little flower or rice and then put into the firg. Hope that there might be acouple pics of some pods open??? Thanks for all the help out there:woohoo:


 
What lighting squedule are they on?


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 23, 2007)

wow can you collect some pollen sacks or w.e and then use them next year or something on your females.


----------



## kindbudcocky (Jul 26, 2007)

I collected the Pollen itself and hope to store until I get the right Female.The only reason I collected the pollen was because that plant grew very well in my environment.
Peace


----------



## mactight (Jul 26, 2007)

I want to thank you ALL for the advise and words of wisdom.As of tonight they still havent opened yet.and one of the ladies I am going to pollenate is just starting her third week of flowering so I need this pods to open soon so I can have some nice seeds at harvest time.If I am not mistaken dont you need atleast 5 weeks for the seeds to grow properly?


----------



## mactight (Jul 26, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> What lighting squedule are they on?


12/12 under some 3 foot flors


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi guys

just a quick question, im planning on collecting some pollen to try to cross breed, once the pollen is collected how do i pollinate a different strain? is it like using a fine artist paint brush and dab the pollen on the flower?

Hippy


----------



## Hick (Aug 27, 2007)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hi guys
> 
> just a quick question, im planning on collecting some pollen to try to cross breed, once the pollen is collected how do i pollinate a different strain? is it like using a fine artist paint brush and dab the pollen on the flower?
> 
> Hippy


..."yup"..


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 3, 2007)

mactight said:
			
		

> If I am not mistaken dont you need atleast 5 weeks for the seeds to grow properly?



i'd say try to give them at least 6 if you can....if you only pollinate 1 or 2 branches you could harvest all but those 2 branches and leave them in an extra week or 2....you'll find that you get a lot more viable seeds with just the little extra time....


----------



## yung buddha (Sep 3, 2007)

thc content of pollen? ive heard that the if bees use weed's pollen they can making honey that stones you


----------



## Weeddog (Sep 4, 2007)

yung buddha said:
			
		

> thc content of pollen? ive heard that the if bees use weed's pollen they can making honey that stones you



Now there is a good one...:hubba: I dont think I'll buy that one tho.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 18, 2007)

Since we are on the topic of harvesting pollen I am going to toss out my question...

A month or two ago, my fiance's dog ate my LR seedlings.  (you can imagine how I felt...)  I took them all for dead and just forgot about them.  The other day, I was walking past where they once were, and found two of them with balls!  Small little plants, but they are males!  I was planning on bringing them inside once it cools down a little more, but I just found white flys on them.  So I scratched that plan.  

So, my question...  How large do the pollen sacs have to be before they contain pollen?  The best way I can think of harvesting this pollen for indoor use is by pulling the balls myself.  Any help folks?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 18, 2007)

your willing to pull a males balls with your fingers?

You need to let the sacs swell, its like a big empty balloon, you will tell when they are about to open because the leaf section protecting the pollen starts to crack, simply take the balls off and place on a folded bit of paper (V shape) for a week and let them start to dry and the pollen will come out if you shake tham about a little

Hippy


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 18, 2007)

I see a few starting to "crack"... maybe.  They have little finger like structures protruding out of the ends of the bananas.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 18, 2007)

DL


This may help you
http://www.drugs-forum.com/growfaq/1641.htm

Hippy


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 18, 2007)

Hehe... Should have looked there eh? :doh:


----------



## Richy-B (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah it looks like little banana or leafs popping out. They eventually turn yellow and that or right before that they are filled with pollen, I know because I have a Hermie and have been picking balls off of it ever sinc I seen them. Until a couple weeks ago. I probably stopped alot of pollination. (thank God) or my plant would really get seedy. I'm confused though because I'm wondering what happens to these male flowers protruding open out throughout the buds? They're not everywhere, but there is enough! Also, I experienced long stems with alot of female calxses popping  from where I pulled the male flowers! Crazy!   The buds are so crystally!!!!!! When will these seeds come out. My plant is about ready to be harvested!!!


----------

